# Amazon Silk Browser Port?



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9813-ported-amazon-silk-browser-from-kindle-fire-working-on-thunderbolt/page__st__15

Seems they got it working here.. unfortunately I'm not smart enough to turn this into a zip for us to try.. maybe someone smarter than me could whip one up?


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

The file posted on that thread is an installable zip. It failed to install though, due to the following line in the updater-script:

assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "mecha" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "mecha" || getprop("ro.product.board") == "mecha");

I got the values from the DX build.prop and overwrote the updater-script, and even with the DX values it failed to install. Then tried deleting that line altogether and it appeared to install (no errors) but when I rebooted it was not installed. I noticed the package was not signed, so next I tried pulling the original files from the Fire system dump, putting them in a generic update.zip and signing it. Installing that resulted in getting stuck at the boot logo.

Would be nice to get this working, but with my limited skills I'm out of ideas; anyone else?


----------

